# Xu hướng hương nước hoa mới: Nước hoa đơn hương



## uyenlam (16/5/18)

Nước hoa đơn hương, bạn đã nghe đến khái niệm này bao giờ chưa?
Xu hướng hương nước hoa mới, “bùng nổ” trong năm nay đơn giản hơn những gì bạn đang nghĩ đến: Nước hoa đơn hương.
Có người dành cả cuộc đời chỉ để tìm ra lọ hương nước hoa của một khoảnh khắc cuộc đời mình.

Đối với người ấy, đó không hẳn là lọ hương nước hoa để tẩm hương cho cơ thể, mà đó còn là “lọ hương ký ức” cất trữ và gợi lại những ký ức và cảm xúc rất riêng của ngày cũ. Vì người ấy biết, rất nhanh, rất nhanh thôi rồi bản thân sẽ không thể nhớ nổi cảm xúc này. Là lọ nắng ấm áp của một buổi chiều Paris yên bình hay lọ gió biển mang theo nỗi niềm thanh xuân đơn thuần năm nào, theo một cách nào đó, nước hoa là câu chuyện rất riêng đối với mỗi người.




Ảnh: Freepik​
Và nếu hầu hết các hương nước hoa truyền thống hướng vào sự hoà quyện vào nhau gợi nên những hình ảnh ẩn ý thì nay xu hướng hương hoa mới tập trung vào một nguyên liệu và một mùi hương chủ đạo. Marcus Wainwright – Giám đốc sáng tạo của Rag & Bone – chia sẻ: _“Ngành công nghiệp nước hoa đang đặt yếu tố thuần khiết lên hàng đầu.”_ Ông Marcus cũng nói thêm: _“Chúng tôi bắt đầu mỗi loại với một mùi duy nhất và tạo ra những kết hợp cần thiết nhưng mục tiêu cuối cùng vẫn là để làm nổi bật hương thơm đó, mang tới nó cho người dùng theo hướng thuần khiết nhất, chân thực _nhất, rõ nét nhất.”

*XU HƯỚNG HƯƠNG NƯỚC HOA MỚI: NƯỚC HOA ĐƠN HƯƠNG (SINGLE-NOTE FRAGRANCE)*
Nói về dòng nước hoa đơn mùi hương này, Mark Behnke – một trong những cây viết về nước hoa – chia sẻ: _“Dòng nước hoa đơn hương mới cho phép bạn tự do giải phóng khả năng sáng tạo và trí tưởng tượng của mình. Đây là một khái niệm vô cùng hiện đại. Mọi người sẽ không còn tìm kiếm một mùi hương tốt nhất nữa. Thay vào đó, họ tìm kiếm một mùi hương hoặc một nhóm những mùi hương phù hợp với tâm trạng hoặc quan trọng hơn là đại diện cho những trải nghiệm của họ.”_
Hay như Daniela Andrier, người đã thực hiện bộ sưu tập nước hoa Les Infusions cho Prada so sánh ý nghĩa của dòng nước hoa đơn hương: _“Đưa người dùng bước vào một căn phòng trắng trơn, hoàn toàn trống trải và để họ trải nghiệm những hương thơm từ một chiếc bình cắm 01 loại hoa”._

*5 DÒNG NƯỚC HOA ĐƠN HƯƠNG MỚI BẠN CÓ THỂ THAM KHẢO:*

*1. TOM FORD VENETIAN BERGAMOT*
*Nhóm hương:* Hương hoa cỏ và hương gỗ tuyết tùng
Trong bộ sưu tập mới nhất, thương hiệu này đã giới thiệu dòng nước hoa Tom Ford Venetian Bergamot, một sự kết hợp tuyệt vời giữa hương vị đồng nội và tình yêu lãng mạn. Lọ nước hoa này vừa có hương thơm nhẹ nhàng của hoa mộc lan, lại dịu dàng, đằm thắm với ngoc lan tây, hoa dành dành. Bên cạnh đó, nó cũng ngọt ngào và tươi mới khi có hương thơm của gỗ tuyết tùng, gỗ đàn hương. Sự kết hợp này gợi đến hình ảnh một buổi chiều lãng mạn trong thành phố.

_

_
_Ảnh: Tom Ford Bergamot_​
*2. MILLER HARRIS ROSE SILENCE*
*Nhóm hương:* Hương hoa cỏ (floral)

_

_
_Ảnh: ROSE SILENCE MILLER HARRIS_​
Hương chính của Rose Silence nhà Miller Harris là hương hoa hồng quyến rũ đến say lòng người. Là kết tinh của những cánh hoa hồng thuần khiết được thu hoạch và khoảnh khắc ban mai tĩnh lặng. Là một bông hồng ẩn mình, nhắm mặt lại, một làn sương mỏng hoà quyện với hương hoa nồng nàn. Đó là mùi hương của Rose Silence.

*3. PRADA INFUSION DE VETIVER*
*Nhóm hương:* Hương gỗ
Một mùi hương nước hoa tuy giản dị nhưng lại nồng nàn và lơi cuốn với nốt hương chính là cỏ hương bài và được điểm thêm với các nốt hương gia vị như cây ngải dấm (artemisia dracunculus), tiêu,cỏ hương bài, gừng, mang lại sự ấm áp, sang trọng nhưng không kém phần nam tính, quyến rũ cho người sử dụng.

_

_
_Ảnh: Prada_
​*4. DEMETER FRAGRANCE DIRT*
*Nhóm hương:* Hương gỗ
Nhà sáng lập công ty Christopher Brosius và Christopher Gable có phương châm nổi tiếng trong việc tạo ra nước hoa _“làm sống lại những kỷ niệm thông qua thời gian”_. Ở Dirt có mùi vị của rễ cây tươi mát, hoa cỏ dại bên vệ đường và mùi của đất ẩm sau cơn mưa, mang lại cảm giác thư giãn và thanh khiết cho người sử dụng.

_

_
_Ảnh: Demeter Fragrance_
​*5. ACQUA DI PARMA IRIS NOBILE*
*Nhóm hương:* Hương hoa cỏ, gỗ xạ hương
Nước hoa với mùi hương hoa tinh tế cổ điển thanh lịch và nữ tính đối lập với phong cách thơm ngát kiểu Ý thường thấy của hãng Acqua di Parma. Không chỉ vậy, nhịp điệu vừa phải của nó bộc lộ tham vọng của hương thơm hoa cỏ tuyệt đẹp đặc trưng của thời kỳ phục hưng.
https://www.elle.vn/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/14/hương-nước-hoa-mới-Acqua-Di-Parma-Iris-Nobile.jpg
_

_
_Ảnh: Acqua Di Parma_​
_Nguồn: Elle_


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm (21/3/22)

Là lọ nắng ấm áp của một buổi chiều Paris yên bình hay lọ gió biển mang theo nỗi niềm thanh xuân đơn thuần năm nào, theo một cách nào đó, nước hoa là câu chuyện rất riêng đối với mỗi người.


----------

